# Flocked Heads



## Ginger Quill (Jan 25, 2008)

I am thinking of flocking the heads of my goose decoys. My thoughts were to obtain the flocking kit from Cabela's. My reasoning for flocking was because last season we had several flocks of geese shy away from our spread. I am looking for advise. Is it worthwhile in doing this? Is the Cabela's kit a good purchase? Any tips that you can give me would be beneficial. Thanks for any suggestions.

Sorry for duplicating a previous post. I just saw the earlier one. But advise needed anyway.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

It's a fair bit of work and a real PITA job, but well worth the effort. It's also a messy job at best so do it outside or in the garage, not in the house. Wear a mask or you'll be spitting & hacking up flock for days afterward. I'm no doc, but that can't be good for the lungs...

The Cabelas kit won't do near as many heads as the add claims (I know because I tried it) but OK to start with & if you only have a limited number of heads to do. Personally, I buy my flock & glue bulk from a taxidermy supply outfit. Cheaper, and you always need some on hand for touch ups...

Every head in my spread is flocked, about half of which I did myself. Flocked heads require a bit more care in the field & storage. I protect all mine with tube socks turned inside out and store/transport them in Rubbermaid bins.

At that you'll still have some wear & tear so you'll have to touch up the flock on some heads after each season...

Hope this helps...


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I just got done flocking 10 dozen bigfoot heads and we used donjers flocking. It worked pretty well and it was a cheep kit. However before you start flocking all your heads you should ask yourself why were so many geese flaring away from your spread...... I would bet money it wasn't because of unflocked heads. I would take a closer look at your concealment. Good luck though!

Adam


----------



## POWteam (Aug 26, 2008)

Last season I flocked the tails and heads of my silos using a kit found on ebay. The price was right and the outcome was excellent! I would have to agree 100% with the above posts. It's well worth the dirty effort.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I bought a flocking kit from Nodak Outdoors. The results were great and I bet you'll be hard pressed to find a cheaper kit anywhere else. Just check out the online store.


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

I highly doubt geese are not coming to your spread because of unflocked heads. If u flock the heads they will look better to u when you are sitting in the blinds looking at them. 
First I would look at your field. Is it a field that the birds are using? Next look at your blinds. I would say that is most important. Next look at your decoy placement and flagging and then calling. Last would be the decoys themselves.
Keep in mind if you watch live geese they don't always land with other geese. Sometimes the will short stop some times they will fly right by. If geese are sliding off that's when you Try to call or flag them back.


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

flocking the heads WILL make a difference in your spread. With that being said, there are plenty of other things that will cause the geese to pull off your decoys. You can actually tell if it is your decoys or not, by watching the geese and observing where their heads are pointing when they start flapping again. This will tell you if they don't like the decoys because they will start flapping when they are looking at them. If they start to leave when they are looking at the blinds, you are probably not hid well enough.

I have personally tested the flocking versus no flocking and I can tell you that it will make a difference. Although, like the others have said, it will not make up for your other mistakes. I have also tested the flocking on the tails and that will also make a difference in how fast your geese commit to your spread.

Aero Outdoors has an internet special that is hard to beat. Nylon, black flocking for $18.99 a pound. I have yet to find a better price than that. Here is a link to the page where you can find it. http://www.aerooutdoors.com/products/fl ... x_buy.html


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Van ****'s Taxidermy Supply sells flocking for $15.99 a pound and they say it will cover 75-100 sq. feet. That's a lot of heads.


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Please! do not use taxidermy flocking on your decoys. It is a rayon (much cheaper), long fiber, and it will fade with time. The process to flock your decoys is no small decision and you will find that you will not want to have to do it twice to the same decoys. Most of the tacidery supplies are made for indoor use and therefore, will not stand up to the elements, outside.

Another mistake that some guys will make is to use paint for the adhesive. This is another big mistake as it does a so so job, but when you compare it to an actual adhesive that is made for the flocking, it is night and day difference. Paul


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

Honker guide knows what he is taking about  Rayon is not for outdoor use, nylon is.
instead of using flock glue or addhesive paint, which i used alot.
I now use the removeable 3m glue on spray. Way faster to flock decoys and repair decoys.


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

Full body flock


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

black paint works WAY better than the crappy glue that comes in the kits. IMO


----------

